# CBR check to run a Greek cafe/Bar



## xxxxxxJimmy 360 (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi all.
We are buying a Bar in Kefalonia. To complete the licence to run the bar we need a CBR check. We had one of these done when we were Childminders in the UK all was ok, but this was an ordanary one nothing special. The CBR people say they only do the checks for people who work with children like childminders teachers etc...... Can anyone tell me what CBR check we need to operate this bar in Greece and obtain the licence ??

Thanks 

Jim


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

Are you sure you have this correct?

You will need a *HEALTH CHECK* plus of course
Necessary license
Permit of Residency
Tax Number etc.........

HOWEVER look at
http://greece.angloinfo.com/countries/greece/employ.asp
the CRB does apply to NON EU citizens


----------



## xxxxxxJimmy 360 (Oct 8, 2009)

We already have our Blue health books done with our pickies in them. Blood, Chest Xray and poop test done 

We can get the residency done when we go over for good in January as we will be starting/owning a business this helps that process go quite easy. Tax numbers we have, plus bank accounts already in place. 

Accountant waiting for us to start the fiscal side of things and register with the chamber of commerce etc... and a very loud and scary Lawyer who i trust but is very long winded and makes sure he has crossed every T and dotted every I, costs loads because of it lol

But we have been told by the last owner of the bar we need this CBR to complete the licence ?.
So not sure at all. I will read through that link and see if i can turn anything up about it.
Thanks for your help.. 

:ranger:


----------



## scoobie (May 25, 2009)

The Greek police clearance this is usually done through the κεπ and is called a ποινικό μητρώο.They request it for you from Athens .

For our UK clearances we had to go through a Uk police station and they dealt with it. The document arrived from the National Identification Service, room 350, New Scotland Yard, tel 020 7230 2958. You will need to pay for the Uk one but not the Greek one. 

We have both of these documents but they were not for a business so not sure if you need the Greek one. Hope this helps. Also check if Greece needs the Uk one appostiled as this is done by the foreign office , check out their website for what documents they appostile and what the cost is. Greece in general does not recognise the Uk documents so I would imagine an apostile is needed. They did not want our Uk one only the Greek one. 


Can not send this as keeps saying have to add three more characters what is that all about, i keep adding bl---dy charachers



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Jim[/QUOTE]


----------



## marilyn77 (Oct 14, 2011)

jim & Kaz said:


> We already have our Blue health books done with our pickies in them. Blood, Chest Xray and poop test done
> 
> We can get the residency done when we go over for good in January as we will be starting/owning a business this helps that process go quite easy. Tax numbers we have, plus bank accounts already in place.
> 
> ...


hi you need a subject access form you can get this from phoning your local police station and asking for the data protecion officer this costs £10 me and my partner were looking at a bar in lordas a while ago and was told this is what we would need for our licence hope this helps


----------



## parosred (Nov 18, 2010)

jim & Kaz said:


> Hi all.
> We are buying a Bar in Kefalonia. To complete the licence to run the bar we need a CBR check. We had one of these done when we were Childminders in the UK all was ok, but this was an ordanary one nothing special. The CBR people say they only do the checks for people who work with children like childminders teachers etc...... Can anyone tell me what CBR check we need to operate this bar in Greece and obtain the licence ??
> 
> Thanks
> ...


I got a ordinary police report, talk to the Greek Consulate in your country, they will tell you for sure.


----------



## parosred (Nov 18, 2010)

*Police chk*



marilyn77 said:


> hi you need a subject access form you can get this from phoning your local police station and asking for the data protecion officer this costs £10 me and my partner were looking at a bar in lordas a while ago and was told this is what we would need for our licence hope this helps


I would think a letter on a police letterhead would be enough, this is what I presented with my papers to the Greek Consulate who handled my application to buy a bar.


----------

